
Ask HN: Why does Hacker News's website look like shit? - crispytx
Why does Hacker News&#x27;s website look like shit?
======
CarolineW
Because every suggested redesign has been gorgeous as anything, and not as
functional or practical. People do this all the time - "Here! Look! I've
redesigned HN" \- and it's never as practical.

Content over form, every time.

------
jsegura
The important thing is the content, not the style.

------
teaneedz
HN is behind the times, but the Boreal app has made it functional on a
smartphone by having a responsive design and some other cool features.

------
marssaxman
Why do you believe that Hacker News' website looks like shit? What,
specifically, do you object to?

------
crispytx
It especially looks like shit on my phone.

~~~
drakmail
It looks awesome on my phone

